# Mobile Home as an addition to and existing light framed house



## Buelligan (Mar 8, 2016)

I was curious if anyone had dealt with this and how it was handled. Person wants set the MH on a standard pier foundation and then bolt it to the house. I am inclined to have it engineered. The issue will be cost. He is using the MH because he can't afford anything else. So what I imagine would be an additional $600-$1500 cost he will not be happy with. Just wanted some input on what you guys think before I call him. Thanks!!


----------



## Harscher (Mar 8, 2016)

Does not sound like the best idea in any case. Kind of like combining an old airplane with a car to drive down the road. Manufactured homes built after 1974 are per HUD standards and cannot be structurally modified or altered without having the Federal Regulations, the original manufacturing package and an appropriately Licensed Contractor. (Like trying to find a mint Cobb, Mantle and Robinson Rookie Cards all in the same place at the same time). Otherwise, any modification would violate the HUD Standards and would require the removal of the HUD Approval Label. Also lenders will not lend on modifications of this type, so no second morgage and could only be sold thru cash sales. So again, not a good way to go.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 8, 2016)

I remember years ago seeing an old mobile home in the country which had half of a double-wide slapped onto each side of it.  Trailer sandwich!

There might not be any building or HUD code issues, only zoning, if they were kept separated with a deck connecting them.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 8, 2016)

It would be the same as adding an addition to a manufactured home. Differential settlement is usually the biggest issue along with where the opening in the manufactured home will be to connect it to the existing house.

Not a good idea for a number of reasons. However it has been done 1,000's of times over the years and they are still there


----------



## my250r11 (Mar 8, 2016)

Here the State deals with all MH permits unless it is an addition that is structurally self supporting and uses an existing opening. If creating a new open the state deals with those. IMO there are going to be lots of issues to over come and I would feel better letting the engineer figure it out.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 8, 2016)

Not a good idea, manufactured homes are built to a performance standard. Now in theory any Licensed Engineer should have the ability to retrofit to a home but an Engineer unfamiliar with performance systems as manufactured homes may get in over their head.  Then factor in, how does one comply with current building codes while attaching a manufactured home built who knows when?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 8, 2016)

Has your state adopted reference any of these provisions to enforce? https://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/CFR-20...5-part3282.pdf

Virginia; "No distributor, installer or dealer shall perform or cause to be performed any alteration affecting one or more requirements set forth in the federal standards unless the alteration is included in the manufacturers design approval primary inspection agencys approved design and installation instructions."

"In accordance with § 36-99 (Provisions of Code; modifications) of the Code of Virginia and the USBC, alterations, additions, and repairs associated with existing manufactured homes are subject to applicable provisions of the USBC and not this chapter."


----------



## ICE (Mar 8, 2016)

There is a difference between a mobile home and a manufactured home.  The OP says mobile home.  That's a nonstarter.  Forget it.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 9, 2016)

> There is a difference between a mobile home and a manufactured home. The OP says mobile home. That's a nonstarter. Forget it.


For starters enlighten us how California regulates the installation and alterations to mobile homes differently than manufactured homes?


----------



## BSSTG (Mar 11, 2016)

> Does not sound like the best idea in any case. Kind of like combining an old airplane with a car to drive down the road. Manufactured homes built after 1974 are per HUD standards and cannot be structurally modified or altered without having the Federal Regulations' date=' the original manufacturing package and an appropriately Licensed Contractor. (Like trying to find a mint Cobb, Mantle and Robinson Rookie Cards all in the same place at the same time). Otherwise, any modification would violate the HUD Standards and would require the removal of the HUD Approval Label. Also lenders will not lend on modifications of this type, so no second morgage and could only be sold thru cash sales. So again, not a good way to go.[/quote']Ditto.
> 
> Any time you attempt to modify a mobile home with added permanent structure is a nogo. Here we go by Tx standards but they are a regurgitation of HUD anyway. Even the folks that want to add on a porch. I tell them it's fine to do so as long as it's not attached. Just butt em up close.
> 
> Byron


----------

